
Google Site Search is being shutdown - willmacdonald
http://fortune.com/2017/02/21/google-site-search-discontinued/
======
keithnz
A friend of mine was asking about this today, but was saying it was the paid
service being shutdown, so effectively they won't be able to stop ads being
shown on their corporate website.

Not really sure what the alternatives are.

~~~
PhilipA
We have actually converted quite a few Google Site Search customers over (lack
of customizations, lack of phone support etc.) - www.cludo.com

The weird thing is that lack of time you get to find an alternative, it
doesn't put Google in a good light.

